# How can I block torrents?



## Conti027 (Dec 31, 2010)

So my roommate is ALWAYS downloading and i'm sick of it cause I can never play anything online when he is home. He's always downloading something and always using utorrent. I want to block him out.. (even me if I have to) of downloading torrents. I tried setting up a QOS on him but it doesn't seem to slow him down just me. I set up static IP's for us and I checked everything over and over again on my QOS but it doesn't seem to work. I pay for the internet and I can barely use it when he is home. It takes mins just to load up Techpowerup. So can anyone help me with this? Thank you
Edit: Router-Hawking Tech HW2R1


----------



## char[] rager (Dec 31, 2010)

Here is one suggestion. You can either put a password on the computer or change the current one so that your friend can only get on when you let him.


----------



## blu3flannel (Dec 31, 2010)

See if you can block the ports uTorrent uses in your router. That may at least screw up his downloads until you can find a permanent solution.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 31, 2010)

Deactivate his mac address with mac address filtering, then when he comes to you asking you to correct the issue, alter his up/down speeds. 

If it's the same PC, you can limit certain bandwith quotas with some routers in conjunction with user profiling.


----------



## Conti027 (Dec 31, 2010)

char[] rager said:


> Here is one suggestion. You can either put a password on the computer or change the current one so that your friend can only get on when you let him.



I would but he becomes a little whinny B^!%#$. The world ends if he can't be on his Facebook and other lame S$^% 24/7.. He acts like a little kid that does get his way and he barely pays for anything. I pay like 80% of everything. Sorry I'm just really mad at all this. 
only a few more months to go till I move !!!!!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 31, 2010)

id tell him flat out either stop downloading so much shit or ill just lock you out lol if that dosent work do the above and lock him out problem solved not that hard for the dumbass to go in and SET BANDWITH on such and such download to be capped at say 50kbps down 25kbps up or etc when its game time. If he cant understand that well then kick him in the nads and tell him dont be a douche.


----------



## blkhogan (Dec 31, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Deactivate his mac address with mac address filtering, then when he comes to you asking you to correct the issue, alter his up/down speeds.
> 
> If it's the same PC, you can limit certain bandwith quotas with some routers in conjunction with user profiling.


^^^^^ That. 
EDIT: I like the tail end of crazy's statement also. Get right to the point and kick his junk.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 31, 2010)

Tell him straight up no more torrenting or you cut him off internet (change router password n stuff)

EDIT:what crazyeyes said lol


----------



## etrigan420 (Dec 31, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> kick him in the nads and tell him dont be a douche.



'nuff said...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 31, 2010)

Heres a Diagram of what will happen if your friend is to slow to think it through


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 31, 2010)

Jesus.
Quit sweater shopping and break his nose.  21st century men will get walked all over, and deserve to be.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 31, 2010)

The router should let you block programs like utorrent...


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 1, 2011)

While these comments are amusing some aren't exactly practical, or legal... Can you get access to his pc? Most torrent programs will let you cap the upload and download, perhaps he wouldn't notice if you cut down on his speeds.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 1, 2011)

The Router can limit the down load and up load speed if you want... I do It here as the wife is always jerking my connection, down loading shit, and having the 360, and I-phone sucking up Bandwidth :shadedshu

But no more


----------



## Goodman (Jan 1, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> The Router can limit the down load and up load speed if you want...



+1
I've got my PC connect to the Ethernet cable in my router while my son computer is on wireless access so i limit his wireless connection speed to 2Mb/s & keep all the rest for myself 5Mb/s (7Mb/s total when he is not on the internet d/l) 
I love router's


----------



## silkstone (Jan 1, 2011)

Read the manual for your router, it will explain how to limit bandwidth as well as doing other cool stuff.


----------



## Conti027 (Jan 1, 2011)

When ever I set up something to limit bandwidth it doesn't seem to work.. I think I'll just pick up a different router.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 1, 2011)

How does he connect to the router, wired or wirelessly?


----------



## Zen_ (Jan 1, 2011)

Change his settings in utorrent to about 25% of your maximum bandwidth (upload and download) and limit the connections to 50 or so. 

QoS doesn't work very well unless your router has decent hardware specs.


----------



## Munki (Jan 2, 2011)

The social (or anti-social depending on how you see it) approach:: Make up something about the FBI finding traces of illegal file sharing activities and issuing a warning. If that doesn't work do what crazyeyesreaper said and kick him in the sack.

The technical approach: Assuming he is clueless about networking, or knowing anything about utorrent or how it works. Couple of options:

Trottle his bandwidth allocation in the router.

OR

Depending on version of utorrent these may differ, however they should be similar:

in utorrent:

*options > preferances > connection > and set some riduculous internal IP for the proxy server.

*options > preferances > bandwitdth > You can limit settings here

*options > preferances > Transfer Cap > Do your thing here

or if you have a scheduel you would like to set him on:

*options > preferances > Scheduler

This next option I remeber vaguely (may or maynot of use):

* options > preferences > Advanced > bt.connect_speed (Set this to 0)


----------



## GSquadron (Jan 2, 2011)

An option would be to block content with opera
Right click on the "download" in the utorrent site. Choose block content...
and the button download will disappear!
Uninstall utorrent and all is done!
I did so with youtube downloader because of a friend of mine who was irritating me


----------



## n-ster (Jan 2, 2011)

maybe block ports 4000-60000? 47624 seems popular


----------



## Munki (Jan 2, 2011)

n-ster said:


> maybe block ports 4000-60000? 47624 seems popular



The default port in uTorrent is 32459, for like v. 1.5


Then again the default port depends on the version of UTorrent. The newer ones default to random.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jan 2, 2011)

Munki said:


> The default port in uTorrent is 32459, I think.
> 
> or he could have it set to grab a random port. I'm unsure of default ranges.



port block does not and will not stop utorrent from working  one of the big benifets to using that program over others.


----------



## Munki (Jan 2, 2011)

slyfox2151 said:


> port block does not and will not stop utorrent from working  one of the big benifets to using that program over others.



Didnt say it would....that was my responce to n-ster sugggesting to block a range of ports.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jan 2, 2011)

Munki said:


> Didnt say it would....that was my responce to n-ster sugggesting to block a range of ports.



emplying i my post was directed at you  i never quoted what you said.




TBH, dont dick around with all this BS, tell him straight to either cap his bandwidth to a resonable amount so it dosnt choke the connection, or to stop torrenting all together. it really is that simple


----------



## Munki (Jan 2, 2011)

slyfox2151 said:


> emplying i my post was directed at you  i never quoted what you said.



Yeah, ya did.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jan 2, 2011)

Munki said:


> Yeah, ya did.



pft i blame wizzard for putting the quote buttong where reply should be .. never ment to quote anyone.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 2, 2011)

Have you tried simply telling them to download things overnight?

You know, try and get them to realise they're being inconsiderate, that's how I done things when I shared a house 

That and I'd access the router and boot people off if they were being bellends lol


----------



## Munki (Jan 2, 2011)

slyfox2151 said:


> pft i blame wizzard for putting the quote buttong where reply should be .. never ment to quote anyone.



 back on the topic now 

but your right, it wont. It will only block some peers. If your using a public tracker that won't help a whole lot.


----------



## n-ster (Jan 2, 2011)

AFAIK, if I block the ports that I use for utorrent, my downloads are 30KB/s or less, which would take care of the problem


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 2, 2011)

Another option. Enable WebUI and you can do whatever you want from a different PC whenever you want. You can stop his downloads when he is unaware. xD


----------



## silkstone (Jan 3, 2011)

If you blck the torrent ports, you'll also want to turn uPnP off, as most clients have to option to set up their own port-forwarding thru uPnP.

If i were you i would block/limit all ports apart from the ones that you use, although i don't know enough about routers to know how difficult that would be.


----------

